# 

## dododo

http://www.allegro.pl/item668969766_..._pojemnik.html
warto zakupic cos takiego ? Czy rzeczywiscie jest niekapiący , czekam na opinie ktorzy uzywali. Oczywiscie brzegi sufitu nadal trzeba niestety pedzlem :), mogliby wynalezc wreszcie walek do narozy :)

----------


## tenzin

Zakupiłem w Biedronce  :Lol:   identyczny wałek z wyglądu (choć różny z opakowania).
Nie powiem, że konstrukcja jest bez zarzutu, ale w pełni spełnia swoje zastosowanie. 
Czasem coś się luzuje, ale wystarczy docisnąć i można jechać.
Jedyny minus to przedłużany kij który miał uszkodzony uchwyt mocujący do wałka, ale mi to nie przeszkadza bo lubię malować z bliska.
Jeśli farba zostanie odpowiednio wlana do środka z zachowaniem zalecanych proporcji, wszystko działa bez zarzutu. Oczywiście farba nie może  być zbyt rzadka.
Ja, malowałem dwoma farbami Sigma coatings Polysatin oraz Dekoral Akrylit.
Przy akrylicie, kiedy wlewałem za dużo czasem mnie bryzgał, ale kiedy zachowałem proporcje nie było tego problemu. 
Nie kapie, czasem bryzga, ale już wspomniałem jak ten problem rozwiązałem.
Myślę, że w 100% to niekapiący i niebryzgający, jednak nie jest.
Mam ściany 3,5 m wysokości i duże powierzchnie i przyznam, że malowanie tym wałkiem to przyjemność choć z natury jestem zapobiegliwy, więc i tak wszystko zaklejam i wykładam folią. Zresztą jak sam wspomniałeś są miejsca gdzie ten wałek nie dotrze (np. brzegi sufitu) i trzeba użyć innych przyborów malarskich.
Po każdym malowaniu myłem go dokładnie i obecnie wałek ma za sobą ponad 60 m2 pomalowanej powierzchni i nadal działa bardzo dobrze (filc się trochę zmechacił, ale nadal działa).
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## adrianek9999

Ja też taki mam i sobie chwalę. Po pomalowaniu paru ścian i sufitów nabierzesz wprawy. A jeżeli chodzi o naroża to kupiłem w Castoramie taki wałek- wygląda jak kółko do pomiaru dróg  :big grin:   tylko jest mniejszy i wyprofilowany

----------


## dododo

Na czym polega to ustawienie gęstości farby?
Myślałem że można do niego wlać bezpośrednio farbę ze sklepowego opakowania. 

Dzięki za informację ,

----------


## tenzin

> Na czym polega to ustawienie gęstości farby?
> Myślałem że można do niego wlać bezpośrednio farbę ze sklepowego opakowania. 
> Dzięki za informację ,


Zgadza się, kupujesz farbę, mieszasz ją. Następnie w zestawie z wałkiem masz specjalny pojemnik za pomocą którego wlewasz farbę do wałka i jedziesz.
Oczywiście  wlewamy tyle ile zostało przewidziane w instrukcji, nie więcej.
A co gęstości farby to możesz zapytać przed zakupem, ale przypuszczam, że farby mają zbliżone parametry (ale specjalistą nie jestem).
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## dodiddone

kupujesz farbe i co z czym ja mieszasz ? z woda ? czy chodzi ci o wymieszanie farby o gestosci dostepnej w handlu.

----------


## Martinezio

Z niczym się jej nie miesza - farby dostępne na rynku są zwykle sprzedawane w postaci gotowej do użycia. Mieszanie ma na celu dokładne rozmieszanie ew. rozwarstwionej emulsji i ujednorodnieniu farby przed użyciem.
Są oczywiście na rynku preparaty do robienia emulsji we własnym zakresie, ale obecnie wychodzą z użycia (pamiętam, jak kiedyś w moim rodzinnym mieszkaniu Pan Ociec zakupił farbę sproszkowaną, którą trzeba było nawodnić i merdać do upadłego)  :wink:

----------

